# He is gone...



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

Our beautiful,magestic,wonderful boy, Baron Wolf, is gone. He would not leave us on his own so we made the hardest decision we have ever had to make and release him from his suffering. 

I don't know how you all write such beautiful tributes. I so want to but right now the words will not come. I will try later on to do this for he was so special that he deserves one. We have to get thru this initial pain first.

Debbie


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry









May he rest in peace just Know he is watching over you 







Baron


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss.







Don't worry about a tribute - you need time to grieve. At some point you may want to come back and write about him - and we will listen.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't worry about a tribute at this time. I know when I had to make that same decision for Dakota, I wasn't able to mention his name without bawling my eyes out for a long while.

You have my sincerest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about your beloved boy..

My thoughts are with you during this hard time...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very deeply sorry for your loss. Your special boy. May he rest in peace. Wishing you some measure of strength as you endure the loss.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It is so hard losing a pet. We too were faced with the decision like this a few short wks ago. It is very difficult, but you can know in your heart you do the best thing you could do for him. 

He is at peace now and happy and whole. Looking down on you, loving you and waiting for you with his favorite toy to play!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry. Such a hard decision to make.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Debbie, the only tributes that meant anything to Baron were love, dedication, loyalty, friendship, companionship & devotion. Your posts here shine with those qualities. Be at peace knowing that you & DH have actually lived the tributes our beloved pets need & deserve. It doesn't get more REAL than that. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sorry.
He is in a better place now waiting for you, watching over you.
<3


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Gosh I am SO very sorry to hear that he had passed. 
I know it is a very hard decision that you had to come to. Please know that we are thinking of you all and that there are many prayers and well wishes being sent your way today.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Debbie, What you have already said in those few words speaks volumes as to your love and dedication to your wonderful boy.
I'm so sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P. Baron Wolf.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2009)

Our hearts go out to you. I've made this decision before-it never gets easy.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Baron Wolf


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

When our furry family members leave us, they leave behind a big gaping hole. There are no words to fill that, and the pain often takes our breath away. Of course, you don't have words right now. Your grief is testament to your love and the wonder of your life together. The more we love, the more we grieve. We can't have one without the other. You don't need words. Your grief says it all. 

When you are able, tell us about Baron Wolf. I'd love to know about your special boy. And I know the others will too. Clearly, he was a wonderful dog. I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. 

Everyone deals with grief in their own way. Some write the moving tributes, some find comfort in looking at pictures, some find comfort in coming here and leaning on their cyber family and some do all of those. It took me months before I would discuss letting my first GSD go to the bridge. I did feel guilty because I had just gotten a pup, but when I look back on it, he was waiting and waiting and waiting for me to get a pup so I wouldn't be alone all day. He was my office staff, so he wasn't sure I would be able to do everything without a GSD keeping me on schedule. So three days after getting Cheyenne I let my buddy do to be free of pain and to once again chase his tennis ball.

It is never never easy, but time helps it hurt not as badly.

Val


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Baron. 








to all of you. I just looked back on your old threads and the "morning walk" picture brought tears to my eyes knowing that Baron is gone now. That picture will be cherished forever in your home


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your pain I feel the last act of love to our faithful friends is to let them go. It does ,however ,leave us with such pain. It is unmeasurable. My thoughts are with you. Baron knew you loved him and that is all that mattered .


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dimock Pack sends love and comfort to you and your family tonight.


Jess


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Debbie! I'm so very sorry. You and Baron have fought a brave battle together. He has been so loved and cherished, no doubt he knew that the entire time. Illness robs our dogs of their health and bodies, but NEVER their spirit or their love. They endure always.

You went over and beyond and at the end, you did what he trusted you to do...take care of him. 

Losing any pet is a tragedy to those who love them, losing your heartdog can change you. It's a journey indeed, one of pain but also of carrying on the lessons our loved ones taught us, of finding light even in the darkness. And you will. A dog like Baron is brings so much to our lives, and we can hold tight to so much of that when they leave. I think that they make us better people.

Baron chose you well, and the pain will always be there, like the ache of a phantom limb, but I know that I would not have missed my life with Lucy for anything, our heartdogs are fleeting gifts for which we pay a steep price, but are so worth it.

I don't know what your spriritual beliefs are, but I hope you don't mind if I say that I'll "ask" Lucy to greet Baron at the Bridge, she would be drawn to his sweet ways.

Hold tight in the next few days, your world may feel surreal and his loss will be felt in so many ways, as our dogs mark our days in the small rituals we take for granted. It does get better, in the meantime, please take care of yourself, you must be exhausted and heartsick.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am very sorry about your loss. Your initial sentence and description of Baron is tribute enough for now


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. May the coming days bring you comfort and peace.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. 







Baron Wolf


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I think your tribute to Baron Wolf is shown by considering his welfare. That is worth more than any words. There are people who can do both and even many of those people take a long time to find those words.

Come back later to this thread and share more of Baron's life but for now take care of yourself.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

if only they were 'pets" like a hamster or a goldfish that couldn't talk to us and make us throw a ball etc.but these GSDs are more than that. It has been over 6 months and I still barely talk about jazmin. I am so sorry for your loss. I just try and console myself by saying that we gave them the greatest life possible.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP Baron.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Agree with Sandra -- what you said IS the tribute!!

God bless you in your grief...

Tanya


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

I don't often read this this thread because it makes me so sad, but your subject line said it all.

I, and others know how you feel and grieve with you.

I hope you'll soon be remembering with a smile - memories are priceless and forever.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry.....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I wish you and your family peace, there will never be another dog like him but you will have many more to share your love with and I'm sure he'll love that. He's smiling down on you right now.







RIP Baron for you were well loved


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss - I hope you find peace soon...

Run free Baron


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Each one that we lose leaves an additional dog shaped hole in our heart. 

Please know that you are in my thoughts at this sad time. 

I have such admiration for the folks who can put together a wonderful tribute to their dogs right after they lose them. Deja has been gone since 2003 and I can't seem to write a tribute to do her justice, even still.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your kind words. I have reread them all many times and it has helped with healing this pain in my heart. DH still cannot deal with it yet. I too do not come to this tread often because I don't like the sadness, but when it happens to you it is good to hear from all of you because so many have been thru it.The general public just does not get it. You can tell them that you just lost your best friend and it just doesn't sink in what is meant by that. Here everyone totally understands. Thank you all and I will do a tribute at some point....

Debbie


----------

